
Apple granted patent for way to stop iPhones from taking photos at concerts - protomyth
http://9to5mac.com/2016/06/28/apple-patent-infra-red-block-photos/
======
gregonicus
Law enforcement will love this. It will enable the prevention of citizens from
making videos of police stops.

------
sharemywin
correction they just patented handing the rest of their phone business to
android.

